# Do Brand Name Clothing Companies use DTG?



## AQIL (Sep 26, 2009)

Is DTG printing used in the "Brand Name" fashion world or is it more common amongst smaller merchants? In other words, are there companies like Tommy Hillfiger using DTG printers? And if so, do you know the names of these clothing companies and which DTG machines they are using?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Most of the major companies use screen print because they are bying volume and screen printing we can get up to 900 pieces per hour.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I personally don't think DTG prints and white ink are suitable for 'premium' retail sales at the moment.


----------



## AQIL (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. It seems, at the moment silk screening provides the clothing with a better finish. Long lasting and better quality.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

It depends, but the majority screen print. But I have seen some major brands like Ecko print DTG shirts once in awhile.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

There are a lot of "fashion" garments that are made from direct to fabric printed material. Rol to roll printing allows for high color, non-standard placement prints without the need for white ink. I was at ITMA in Singapore over 4 years ago and roll to roll was already huge at that time. The combo ofdirect to garment and direct to fabric are making an impact on the screen printing world.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> I personally don't think DTG prints and white ink are suitable for 'premium' retail sales at the moment.


Actually many use it. Hot Topic & Famous Star and straps to name a couple.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Is DTG still not a good option for premium shirts then?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am pretty sure, that high end clothing makers use sometimes, i know I read something about it somewhere
They tend to do less quan. and sell garments for 6 times more, They used kornit machines I believe, anyways DTG is more of a luxury item than screnprinting


----------

